# Western Chicago Burbs herf 11/15



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

There's a herf at Kenny the King of Tobacco in Lakemoor on Saturday from noonish to whenever. If you haven't visited Kenny's, he's got an amazing humidor and great lounge with a 60 plasma. There should be about 12+ people there and we're always looking to add a few more.

There's also a Hoya de Monterray event on Saturday with free cigars and specials throughout the day. I think one of the specials is buy a box and get 10 free.

If you can make it, it'd be great to see anyone/everyone :tu :ss


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep this is going to be one heck of an event... a ton of cigar live guys are coming and we hope to see y'all there! I'll have my hookah too!

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...fb=1&cid=14623246815239179774&li=lmd&z=14&t=m

There's the address.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I was there last night for the Rocky and Arganese event. It was a great time, but somewhat quick since it was a Thursday night.


----------

